# My mad scientist lab props



## Long_Tom

These are new this year.


----------



## spokanejoe

Wow...excellent! You would do Dr. Frankenstein proud.


----------



## Richie

That is one great job. Your props look wonderful. I wish I had some of them.


----------



## Richie

LOL....funny how the two members with Frankenstein avatars chimed in first on this post.


----------



## Hallowennie315

VERY nice. Next year i think i am going to add a mad scientist room to my haunt. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Ghostess

Oh wow! These pics make me want some mad scientist action in my set up too! Great job, and nice photography too!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

hee hee hee. That's really cool.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Very cool display, LT!


----------



## HrdHeaded1

dang! nice job!


----------



## NecroBones

Sweet!


----------



## beelce

Outstsanding..


----------



## Long_Tom

Thank you!

LOL at spokanejoe and richie. Yeah, I noticed that about the avatars. A couple of monsters drawn to a quick jolt of juice, I guess...

I don't want to ignite a "how-to" in this thread, but I'd like to put in a good word for "found objects" being turned into something else. Oh, and disposable bowls. Bowls are good.


----------

